# Unicode Character Map



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

When I use the character map chart on my computer I can't interpret it to use the code it gives and instead I have to select, copy and paste. Which means I never learn what to use in the future. I have some of an old chart for Win98 and the code on it works fine such as Â¢ alt+155 or alt+167 for Âº.

As an example for the omega symbol with my Vista chart it gives U+03A9. What does the U mean and how do I enter this? If I simply type it I get it as text rather than the symbol. If I use the Alt key and the strokes I get nothing.

Any good printable charts out there that you know of? There are so many it is difficult to narrow down one that give me what I would like to have.

Would appreciate any help you can provide. Thanks in advance.

Still learning.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't use it very often, but when I'm editing a document that uses special characters I just use the Character Map to insert them.

Start-->All Programs-->Accessories-->System Tools-->Character Map

Unfortunately today you don't just insert ASCII code, the special characters can change from one font to another. Change fonts around in the Character Map and you'll see what I mean.

If you want to, you can right-click on Character Map and select Send To and then click Desktop. That will put a shortcut on the desktop for Character Map that's faster to get to.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks for the tip about the shortcut. 

The different code for characters in different fonts is part of my problem. It is a REAL BIG pain to go through enough font charts of them to find the specific one I wish to use. Still haven't found a good 1/3rd. It isn't available in my normal email font. Many will cross over fonts and can be used somewhat universally. 

I find for posting here it requires a somewhat different code than the one I normally use.


----------



## shaneymc (Jan 1, 2003)

maybe this will help
http://www.georgehernandez.com/h/xComputers/CharacterSets/Shortcuts.asp

and a map here
http://www.georgehernandez.com/h/xComputers/CharacterSets/OEM.asp


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

here are a couple of other online resources:

Table of Unicode characters from 1 to 65535 (alternative tables: 64 symbols per page and 100 symbols per page)
UTF-8, UTF-16, UTF-32 Code Charts and a character map (requires JavaScript)
Unicode Character Search (search for characters by their unicode names)


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I think the best that will work for me is the Table of Unicode characters. I'll just have to find which ones work with Vista as the trial of a few of them don't. Still much better than what I currently have. 

The one site may be having a problem as it doesn't come up and a Google search link doesn't work either. I'll try it again later.

Again, thanks.


----------

